# r32 w/ matte black te37's



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Spot on!!!

What size and offset are they? They fill out the guards perfectly!!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I have 5mm spacers on my car, and have been debating whether to bump it out another 10mm. These pics settle it!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't really like grey R32s but the more pictures like these I see the more I like them!

As ever black wheels are the way forward.

Are those 17x9.5 ET12 by any chance with perhaps a 255 section tyre?


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm thinking of painting mine matt black can you get in aerosols ? 

or is it two pack paint and hardener


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

Wheel is a factory mackin color. They offer the wheel in a matte\flat black color.

As for size, the wheel is 18 x 10.5, w 275 / 35 / 18 tire. The suspension is bilstein shocks and eiback springs. Gives just the right amount of drop with out the overkill.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

g00kb0i said:


> Wheel is a factory mackin color. They offer the wheel in a matte\flat black color.
> 
> As for size, the wheel is 18 x 10.5, w 275 / 35 / 18 tire. The suspension is bilstein shocks and eiback springs. Gives just the right amount of drop with out the overkill.


what's the offset? 275s are just about the right size to really fill out the R32 arches, but you do get 3% taller gearing. I'd rather have The Look though - the stock wheel size (more or less matched by my 255/40R17s), just look a little undersized.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

g00kb0i said:


> Wheel is a factory mackin color. They offer the wheel in a matte\flat black color.
> 
> As for size, the wheel is 18 x 10.5, w 275 / 35 / 18 tire. The suspension is bilstein shocks and eiback springs. Gives just the right amount of drop with out the overkill.


Do you get any rubbing issues? I'm thinking of running 265/35/18 on mine (up from 255) and mine looks to have the same ride height as yours (Bilstein coilovers in my case). If you can run 275s then I should be OK.

Cheers!


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

look like porn mate..


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

looks very nice and so does the evo x:thumbsup:


----------



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

loving that stance! doesnt help me when i want to paint my grey 32 white! lol


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

That is tight! I love the dark grey with the matte' black wheels.


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks cool

Are the guards rolled? What's the offset?


----------

